# Zen and the Art of Motorhoming (waving)



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Been out in the van for a couple of hours today on trips to garages. Got home and it struck me that I hadn't waved, nor looked out for fellow motorhomers. Sacrilege!

I concluded that motorhoming is nothing to do with motorhomes, but is a state of mind. 

Now, when we're escaping for a snatched weekend, or even a pleasurable day out, waving is great, though still Alison thinks I'm a bit bonkers. As I overtake I wave too, though best not to peer back to see if it's reciprocated.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have a bit of a phobia or something about waving. I feel quite rejected if no one waves back and quite upset if I miss someone who has waved. I have been known to change from a friendly wave to a two finger salute if I am ignored which I know demeans the whole purpose in doing it. I have also noticed that those in super dooper m\homes have almost a Royal wave whilst those in wheely bins almost burst a blood vessel in their efforts to wave, grin and jump up and down with excitement.

I think I have just got to get a grip. 8O


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

How dare you call my wheelie bin a wheely bin, I'll have you know my wheelie bin has graphics..........

I don't wave.......I've never noticed any other motorhomers waving at me......so I never seem to have the opportunity to wave back...am I missing something?

Maybe It's because I drive a van conversion that looks surprisingly like a .........well.........a van, when approaching from the front (despite the graphics)

And any way shouldn't we be concentrating on our driving skills rather than on acknowledging other motorhomers.

oooops.......have I incurred your wrath?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O This is a very annoying subject to me. All the time I have been motorhoming I have waved to all and sunder. When I had a little Camper (Autohomes Frontier) I waved and hardly anyone waved back. Maybe they must have thought I was too inferior to wave to? :x Then when I went to a larger American RV, I carried on waving to all and sunder. Still hardly anyone waved back. Maybe they felt inferior? 8O I just don't know what to do? Whether to wave or stick my fingers up in a Victory salute. :roll: Quite often in Europe, people who are going to wave usually flash before they wave. Any ideas anyone? :?:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> shouldn't we be concentrating on our driving skills rather than on acknowledging other motorhomer


The trouble with that is then logic takes you to turning off the radio and slapping Gaffer tape over the co-pilot's mouth.

Ah. Now hang on, yes, I see what you mean .....

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We found ourselves waving to vans while going up the M40 in our car the other day. Somewhere there are Hymer, Pilote and other drivers worrying about what was wrong with their van that we were trying to warn them about. :? 

Seriously though there must have been dozens of vans in a relatively short drive and if we had been driving our van and waved-after noticing them on the other carriageway-there could have been safety problems.

I think we will have a:

only co-pilot van spots and waves
never on motorways
possibly on dual carriagways if good visibility
never when over-taking ( actually, we don't so that's off anyway)

rule in our van so apologies to those who might feel ignored.

G


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

we find this quite amusing and always bet each other as to whether the aproaching mh is waver or non waver. happy to say waver usually wins. :lol:


ps :were wavers . :wink:


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I have just come back from a 1,000 mile drive round southern England via Wales (where I got off the ferry).
Very interesting. I wave to all vans unless I am doing something like overtaking at the time, and in Wales I would say that all but one or two waved back. Other Hymers generally flashed as well. But once in England, I think only one or two bothered, the rest - I noticed a good few dozen - ignored me. Is this because drivers in Wales are more friendly????? 


overthehill


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O No overthehill. I think it's because the English feel either Inferior or Superior and therefore don't bother to wave. I'm English and wave to everyone from the smallest to the largest. From the cleanest to the filthiest. I shall continue to wave ragardless. :x


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I'm glad. Maybe I should travel further north next time! :lol: 



overthehill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just come back from the Newbury show. The A34 was full of vans both going and coming back and apart from one every single one waved.

Anyone coming down the A34 towards Newbury at about 5pm will get severe RSI if this is the norm today !

G.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tennyson said:

"'Tis better to have waved and been ignored
Than never to have waved at all".

Not many people know that.

Dave


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys

Having been a biker all my days, and now motorhoming, There has always great response from other bikers to bikers they wave , nod and flash
I have adopted that line of thought to Motorhomers, i wave and flash as they dont always see me nodding frantically
As long as i have done my courtious bit towards others then i feel good, if i dont get a wave or flash back then i guess they were busy concentrating and did not see me
So just because someone did not wave back at you, dont continue the trend otherwise the waving and flashing will disappear into oblivion

Paul
wave regardless..............it will pay dividends


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Lets scotch this north/South friendliness myth immediately. I've never been north of Reading (yet) in my motorhome and I'd say nearly everyone waves back (though when I had a van conversion I noticed that coachbuilts etc never waved back). 
Perhaps it's just that folk feel 'obliged' to reply when their Pharoah waves at them? :wink:


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

*Wavers & flashers*

Using the M6 south today, coming back from the Lakedistrict I would say about 70 percent of motorhomes either waved or flashed. I did notice the when the Royal "we" as in her in the next seat waved, we got a more vigorous wave back. I'm not sure whether the reason for that is because she is a women or I'm just a sour faced old git.

Ian


----------



## 88784 (May 9, 2005)

We used to have a very obvious 8O coachbuilt - you know the type, wide body and luton with windows. 
We used to wave and get waved at all the time.
Now we have a van conversion 8) (Adria Twin - Fiat Ducato LWB) we started off waving but got NO response  . 
Now we don't bother.
Even today around Newbury we had no waves at all  - even though we waved once or twice.
Roger


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

When I had my fully customised mini, other mini drivers would wave, flash the lights etc, when we went down to Cornwall the other week, my arm was really getting tired. Even as motorhomes come towards you on the other side of the motorway they wave or flash their lights at you. My mrs loves it and leans forward to the windscreen to wave back at them, then sits back in her seat with a big smile on her face.


----------



## 89121 (May 14, 2005)

Eirwen waves,.... mostly at freezer-vans as she always mistakes them for campervans !... I flash now, , she waves, the only ones who don't respond tend to be the larger A-class vans,... we are after all only a humble van-conversion.... I don't actually recollect receiving a response from a Hymer yet ! ! !


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We are flashers  and wavers too and i can relate to the being out in your car and wanting to wave. The wife wants to start waving at people with the same car - "as long as she doesn't start flashing"


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

One of the problems with van conversions is if there are no obvious graphics on the front you feel a twit waving at "white van man" or as Alan says, freezer vans. My neighbour waved at ambulances ! cos he said he could see graphics over the cab


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I sometimes wave at horseboxes by mistake, lots of those over here on the road, none of them have ever waved back must think I'm mad!
It's true about smaller vans being difficult to identify as campers sometimes, until it is too late. I have to time my waves as well as I am driving with no passenger to do the honours and sometimes need both hands on the wheel!


overthehill


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

AlandEirwen you have never seen me then, I wave at everything including freezer vans. I must admit I get less waves from coachbiults and van conversions but it won't stop me waveing, also I find the vans I see loacally dont wave!!!!!!!   


chris


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm feeling much better now, I thought it was my deodorant (or lack of it)
Maybe us small conversions should have some sort of Neon sign on top of the van, like "I'M A MOTORHOME, FLASH ME"

Or maybe not.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Someone mentioned it in a post on the old site, isn't it funny how while on the road we all wave like mad but once on campsites that friendliness seems to dissappear!

Don't mean people are unfriendly


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

*On site*

I don't think people are miserable on site. The other day at Ravenglass, I was dying to go have a chat with some M/H owners, but I didn't because I thought they may resent the intrusion. Perhaps many feel as I do. What do you think?

Ian


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

birchr said:


> When I had my fully customised mini, other mini drivers would wave, flash the lights etc,


Being a Mini owner I know what you mean, it's fantastic feeling, even when you get young drivers flashing at elderly ladies (should have said waving i think!  )
As the Jiffy Romahome is Mini based and we have taken it to a couple of shows, we get both Mini owners AND M/H owners waving!!!!! :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Hey great fun and good exercise too!

you should see my other half 's face when we are bowling along in the* CAR*
and she waves and get's no reply  . I'm going to get one of these Pennons when they come available and fly it from the car aerial ----cant do too much for a good women yuh know !!!


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Chantar. I don't believe it. M'homers being introverts?
Bet you they are thinking just the same as you.
Dying to know all your business, and tell you how great their M'home is 
You tell me one owner who can resist spinning a yarn or two about their 
experiences. Some listen good, some just put their brain out of gear and
let their tongues free-wheel ----it all comes under the heading of socialising
grab your chairs and join us --just walk on up and say Hi I.m ---- mind if we join you??? try a rally or two it's good practice. 

Bramley


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Writing as a snobby "A" Class driver....!!!!!

My other half thinks that i'm daft waving to other - and i do mean ALL other motorhomers.

I have now developed a sneaky way of getting a wave so that she thinks that they instigated it.

I flash first - they wave and i wave back - job done.

I think that sometimes when your concentrating on driving you only realise at the last minute that a MH is approaching and by the time our tired old brains trigger the arm movement the moment has passed and the occupants of the other home are saying something like

Miserable old gits....or ... theres another snobby old "A" Class driver.....!!!!!!


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Just back from trip to Abersoch and Barmouth and plenty of waving (and some flashing). Shame that once on site people who have had full use of their arms (for waving and flashing) seem to have lost the use of their mouth and appear unable to speak. Might be nice if we talked to each other


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I had my first weekend out and noticed something which amused me.

Women always say that men never grow up. But all the men seem to wave the same way. Raise their hand palm forward, hold for 2 seconds then back to steering wheel. Very calm, cool and collected. Whereas quite a few women lean forward waive with both hands like demented banshees.

I love it, although anyone looking at my face for about 2 miles after will see a great cheesy grin on my face and wonder why I am so happy pootling along on my own.

I have to say the whole waiving thing does make for an enjoyable journey. Keep it up guys and girls 

Karl


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We always wave and so far most people have waved back. As for this new motorhome or old motorhome owners snobbery - I haven't found that to be the case at all and we wave to everyone and everyone waves back to us regardless! Their has been the odd occasion when someone has failed to wave back - but we just assumed that they did not see us and were probably concentrating on their driving. I like the friendliness of us all waving to one another and I just think it is so nice that folk can exchange this type of friendly and harmless gesture and it just makes the world a far nicer place to live in don't you think?

Sonesta


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

*Introvert*

Hi Bramley,

Youir probally right that the best thing to do is approach and introduce yourself.
It's just doing it thats the problem. would you say its just a British thing this "keeping ones self to ones self"?

Ian


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from 4 days away. Passed 4 Campers/Motorhomes. 2 waved, 2 didn't. We waved to them all. 8O


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I know - many fail to wave, but those of us who do should just keep doing it and shame the rest into responding. 

The only time I don't wave is if I'm too busy or focussed on something on the road... when I leave it to the ... better... half to do so. It's all part of the fun

David


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Maybe I'm holding my *two fingers* up the wrong way? 8O


----------



## phil_h (May 22, 2005)

Well, we've just returned fro our first ever motorhome adventure, and were quite surprised by the number of motorhomers who waved !
We waved back automatically cos we're bikers, and that's what you do !
Anyway - my thoughts on this are :
- why are we doing this ? ... well we must all have something in common to do this kind of thing !
- we got very few waves from 'conversions' ???
- both 'classics' and 'moderns' waved, but I think _every_ classic waved, but only most moderns !


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

I have waved, and not been waved at, so i stop for a while, then i wave again, and then when you see loads (like grizzly mentioned-you get arm ache, and pretend not to see!) I have also taken to waving at motorhomes while i am in the car, with the idea that they will know anyone daft enough to wave at them from a car must have a MH somewhere! :roll:


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Just returned from a VERY WET weekend in Bridport.

4 hours there and 3 hours back 

I was on my own with the Westies this weekend - she who must be obeyed is still in Portugal - something to do with sunshine.

I made a point of waving at every MH that passed somewhere between 30/ 35 - I lost count after 25 - and they all waved back.

I only hit the kerb 4 times and only missed 2 junctions but the waving was absolutely perfect. - Congratulations to all who participated in this exercise.

Did anyone else suffer an extremely wet weekend - or is that another thread?


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

phil_h said:


> .........- both 'classics' and 'moderns' waved, but I think _every_ classic waved, but only most moderns ...!


Isn't this part of the "ranking " thread?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

You all better wave from next Friday when I pick up our MH.

If you see someone beeping, flashing and waving then its me, so make sure you give me a respectable salute back, its cost me a lot of bucks to wave to you lot

Bertha (ne Jess)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *BERTHA*. If you will be anywhere in between Southamton Docks and Fawley? If I see you, I will give you a wave and a flash (of the lights). 8)


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi J and S

Funny thing, passing your area on Sunday on route to Dorset for breaking in 3 days.

Bloody hard getting anything at such short notice

Will look out for you

B


----------



## 89121 (May 14, 2005)

Hmm! food for thought there folks keep waving Rodgerdodge,... one day we will meet you and promise to wave back....

It is obvious from their avatar that the Oggies are flashers ! ! ! 

Yes, the folks in Wales are friendlier Overthehill,... Eirwen insists on it !. and to that end, if you are ever again in our part of the country, then please PM us, and arrange to meet.... I too have driven without a passenger for a couple of years. did not like it one bit my friend..........

I had a few sports cars more years than I care to remember ago,... had a Healy 3000 then an MGB ragtop,... always flashed to "brother owners",... before those, had an Allard V8 ragtop,... on the ONE occasion that I met another on the road,,... we stopped,... shook hands,... exchanged addresses ect.................

I did not mean to suggest that newer or later campervan/motorhome owners were snobbish,... will continue to wave to A class vans,... in fact to all and sundry,... and take into account the comments generated by this thread, whenever we fail to receive a response.

Al and Ei


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi all

We are really friendly :lol: and we wave at everyone a glade to say most wave back, we also notice if the co-pilot is waving, it is funny to see how many look as if they have the hump and don't, perhaps it is because its there turn to drive and the partner won't let them. Do any of you fall out over who's going to drive, we dont my hubby is quite happy to be chauffeured around and I will drive any where. (We have been nown to wave at ambulances and security vehicles alike yes we are mad :? )

Rolley


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Well, its happened, we picked up our MH from Beck's in Norwich last Friday (yesterday)

First motorhome big investment, left around 2pm to head back South, what happened, first 3 MH's I passed all give a good old wave, made me feel good, now I can really start earning those spanners!

Only thing, might have been the weather but the further South I got the less waving there was!

Boy, and what a drive it was, 8 hours it took us to get back home instead of the 4 I expected.

So, don't give up the waving because I have just started!

Big Bertha


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Bertha

Congratulations on the new family member  , well thats how we see ours. We hope you really enjoy yours and have lots of fun. Just keep on waving, a guy who works with my hubby (who isn't a motorhomer you know the type who won't go any where without a hotel  ) thinks we all know each other and that we are all members of the same club because we wave :? , doesn't cross his mind we might just be friendly people :lol: . Still never mind I am quite happy to be part of one big friendly club aren't you? :wink:

Rolley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bertha(Jess),

Congrats,on your new van,hope you enjoy every minute.Our first motorhome was filthy when we bought it and drove from Leeds to Leicester down M1 with everyone waving,i was just so  .

Hi Rolley,

You should tell your friend we do have our own hotel 5***** toand we know who slept in the bed last night.Hotels were the reason we bought our first caravan  .

A strange thing though when we had coachbuilts everyone waved,when we had a hightop only other hightops waved we were ignored by others,then we got a Hymer and apart from Hymers any others rarely wave unless we do first.I find this most odd because we are all doing the same thing,what you have is irrelevant surely or is it ? :?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O *hymmi* you obviously have not read all the posts on this subject:-

*Inferior -Superior - Inferiority -Superiority*​


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Due to my convent upbringing the other party would need to make all the necessary advances first but then i have been known to lift a finger off the steering wheel in response.
The dog is not interested in this human foley.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*Waving!!*

Since we got our new (01/03/05)Devon Monte Carlo in Silver Grey and only Omnistor awning barely above roof line....the solar panel being all but invisible only had about 1 out of 10 returned waves!! My navigator thinks that MHers think we are a fish mongers van. I think folks are just lacking observation skills.

Any more non white coloured converted van owners feeling similarly miffed and sad?

Safe roads to you all.

Ken.......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 89663 (Jun 2, 2005)

No one ever waves at me in my converted panel van,and dont wave first anymore,dont know if its down to a faster society or upermanship or a little of both.out on the bike or boat everyone waves.
I dont think iam better than anyone else,Except those who think they are.
after all they use there porta's the same way i do.
Give me a wave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't get a complex scooter. I'm sure that people would wave to you but sometimes it is not easy to see whether a conversion is a motorhome or simply a commercial vehicule when it is coming towards you. . We tend to err on the side of caution and wave at "maybes" but that results in a lot of baffled plumbers and decorators !

A big notice on your front panel " Wave to me; I'm a motorhomer" would do the trick !  

G.


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Waving etc*

Hi,
I drive our MH quite a lot when there's just me and my daughter, most people wave, some dont, I nearly always do. :lol: 
But I wish I had a pound everytime someone sees me driving and says "Theres a woman driving that!" (yes I can lip read) Just driven on the motorway from Chester this morning, could have earned my fuel money!

Its not so out of the ordinary is it for a woman to drive a large vehicle is it?
Regards
Julie


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: On site*



Chanstar said:


> I don't think people are miserable on site. The other day at Ravenglass, I was dying to go have a chat with some M/H owners, but I didn't because I thought they may resent the intrusion. Perhaps many feel as I do. What do you think?
> 
> Ian


....so....

- we all wave
- some of us flash

and then when we get on site we ignore each other?

Knaus 605DKG, LHD, white!!, two kids, bikes usually on the back - come on over but bring a beer


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

when we brought our new van back form yarmouth the other week we were traveling behind another van and several vans passed and waved to both of us 

thing was becuase there were two of us in close succession it looked like they were like puppets with their hands on strings!!

i wave to any type of motorhome as long as i can tell it is one -- i even wave when i am in the car! but no one waves back


----------



## joneser (Jun 25, 2005)

*wave to me!*

I love to wave to other motorhomers but have noticed in Shropshire only other vw vans wave back to me, please dont stop all of you it really cheers me up (sad or what)


----------



## 95580 (Jun 30, 2005)

I didn't get a single wave on my drive from Abergavenny to Leeds, and no waves from Leeds to Newcastle either.

Maybe its the whole converted van thing.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I wave; Sue thinks it's daft. Poor girl!


----------



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

*Waving*

I used to wave to everyone, until I realised that when you got on site everyone ignored you, or only wanted to talk about how good their motorhome was and how much it cost them!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Waving*



jones721 said:


> I used to wave to everyone, until I realised that when you got on site everyone ignored you, or only wanted to talk about how good their motorhome was and how much it cost them!!


 :roll: Told you so in a roundabout way. See the large letter's above^ Or in this case the previous page.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I skipped from page 1 to page 5 because as everyone knows I'm only interested in listening to me! 

Anyway if you wave, won't they think you want to talk to them and get pally at the next service area? I think it's a can of worms to be avoided, remember your motorhome has it's own front door, it is your castle, defend it.

They'll start by drinking your coffee, all friendly and nice, then they'll be round for lunch and drinking your wine, soon they'll be asking if you can help solve this niggle on their broken down old wagon, you'll be stalked and prayed upon, who knows where it could end! They might invite you home for Christmas.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O You know something *neverrememberit*. You are absolutely right. That's why I make a point of never waving to anyone when I am approaching a stop point. If anyone tries to attract my attention? I just pretend I haven't seen them. :roll: Only joking (really?). :wink:


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there folks,

Waving is a very sociable habit and should be encouraged at all costs regardless of nationality,size or state of repair of your vehicle. My wife enjoys it, and if it makes her happy, then I am to. 

"Take care out there"


----------

